# Maybe someone at DFDS does read MHF.



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps we are a market worth considering after all.

So if you fancy a change from Dover..............

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-...2_HV_FlashSale&gbi=a0b6423e-e674a749-8513049e


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Stanner excellent info but the link doesn't work but if you copy and paste it into your browser it comes up OK, good deal, the Newhaven - Dieppe route is definitely worth a try.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

there are some limitations on those prices

for Newhaven-Dieppe which I already have a booking in October for

"Price per crossing based on a 5 day return for 2 adults + 1 motorhome (length and height limit: 6mx3,2m) + 2 reclining seats (£166 return)."

we're going for more than 5 days (all of October) and our m/h is longer than 6m so we wouldn't get the deal


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The link just worked for me.

I'm booked N - Dieppe for next Wednesday returning 3rd Oct and paid £115 rtn with the senior discount. It's worth giving the booking line a ring and asking if you can book a longer van.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Stanner...I just booked Newhaven to Dieppe, 29/9 - 16/10 for £99 return with senior discount!


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

Now check ferry crossing in Dec ,my ferry link is £18 cheaper


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

charlieshelby said:


> Now check ferry crossing in Dec ,my ferry link is £18 cheaper


But the drive, if going south, is 200 miles longer. :roll:

That offer is for Dieppe or Le Havre not Calais.


----------

